# Looking for cat mate?



## Feeby (May 14, 2011)

We have a kitty that is 9 months old and whilst he is a happy chappy I think he would be happier with a mate. Anyone in Bromsgrove area. Who needs to rehome a cat?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

try cats protection or one of the local rescues. I know Stourbridge and District and the Birmingham branches have plenty of cats at the moment.


----------

